
How to Survive Being the Only Woman in the Workplace? - aidakaka
I hesitate before changing my hair or clothing style for fear that my colleagues will offer unsolicited opinions.
======
cimmanom
Woman here who’s frequently been in that situation.

Do you hesitate because you’ve gotten inappropriate comments when changing
your appearance before? What do you expect to happen if you make such a
change?

